# Ozzy at the WEST COUNTRY SHOW



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well it wasnt one of his best days at the show, as Ozzy wasnt placed in his section but in all fairness it was a very strong group of cats and Ozzy is still so very young to be chasing his IMP title but his time will come im sure, still in his 2 side classes which were both groups of 7 cats he was awarded a 1st place and a 3rd place of which we were pleased, well done to everyone who was there and it was nice to meet up with the forum members, will see you all at the next show...........BEST WISHES...CHRIS.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

jeez.. hes huge... how on earth hes not got placed is really beyond me...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - sorry it wasn't such a good day for Ozzy  - got give the others a chance sometimes though  He's still a fantastic boy as far as I'm concerned :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Aw thank you Lynn. in all fairness he had things very easy up to now as he went from being a kitten to gaining his 1st Imperial award in consecutive shows lol so he hasn't done too bad. But we are sensible enough to know he is still so very young and has time on his side, its not going to be so easy for him now he's up against the " big boys " now lol, and we still had a great day out at the show too. ....best wishes...Chris


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

ozzy should have been first! :001_wub: hes a beautiful boyx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

It was quite funny too as a few people asked me if i lived in Glocestershire ...lol

Big Cat May Be On The Loose In Gloucestershire After Mutilated Deer Discovery | UK News | Sky News


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely picture chris, is sue's back holding out?
i had the same thing when i had raffles as he came from cornwall, and they thought he was the bodmin monster


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> lovely picture chris, is sue's back holding out?
> i had the same thing when i had raffles as he came from cornwall, and they thought he was the bodmin monster


Hahahahaha her arms were aching a bit Jen.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Jeez that photo just made me spit my tea out!! Never seen such a huge cat!
Oh I can't wait for this weekend!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> Aw thank you Lynn. in all fairness he had things very easy up to now as he went from being a kitten to gaining his 1st Imperial award in consecutive shows lol so he hasn't done too bad. But we are sensible enough to know he is still so very young and has time on his side, its not going to be so easy for him* now he's up against the " big boys "* now lol, and we still had a great day out at the show too. ....best wishes...Chris


  They come bigger


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Jeez that photo just made me spit my tea out!! Never seen such a huge cat!
> Oh I can't wait for this weekend!!!


take your camera jo pop ozzy is worth taking a picture or two


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a shame Chris - he looks lovely but it was a class of phenomenal quality! The winner is one of the best young Maine Coons on the show bench and the Reserve was Best in Show SLH? He was very unlucky to come up against them as he more than oozes the quality to be competing at that level - super super boy xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry I couldn't make it to have my Ozzy fix :001_wub:


----------

